# Problema Proteus 7.8 SP2 Portable



## imv4292 (Mar 9, 2012)

Tengo el siguiente problema cada vez que corro el proteus portable 7.8 SP2, ya sea el ISIS o el ARES, siempre me sale lo mismo, alguien me podria ayudar a solucionar este problema







Tengo windows Xp SP2


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 10, 2012)

Hola inv4292

Solo se ve un cuandro con una X Inscrita.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2012)

Logré abrir la imagen, pero es tan pequeña que no se llega a comprender que dice, publica una captura de pantalla de mejor calidad.


----------



## imv4292 (Mar 11, 2012)

imv4292 dijo:


> Tengo el siguiente problema cada vez que corro el proteus portable 7.8 SP2, ya sea el ISIS o el ARES, siempre me sale lo mismo, alguien me podria ayudar a solucionar este problema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK resubo la imagen, pero esta vez solo colocare el cuadro de dialogo q me sale


----------



## pablit (Mar 12, 2012)

Trataste de abrirlo directamente desde el ejecutable, y no a través de un acceso directo?

Puede ser que esté dañado algún archivo de la carpeta BIN, tal vez remplazando esta se resuelva.

que versión es?
Eso te pasa desde la primera vez que lo instalaste o ya lo llegaste a usar?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 12, 2012)

Saludos.
Tratare de explicar las posibles causas de tal error.
Como se trata de una versión Portable de Proteus v7.8 SP2 no requiere instalación.
El programa es lanzado con parametros pre establecidos de una instalación real.
El desempacador del ejecutable ISIS.exe como muestra la imagen de la ventana del error,
indica que el proceso ISIS.exe no se a podido ejecutar, en este caso se uso la función API CreateProcess
Esta función API se puede usar para varios propositos, aqui se utilizo para ejecutar el programa.
Cuando esta función tiene exito, el valor de retorno es diferente a 0, y cuando falla, retorna 0
Los motivos para que esta función retorne 0 pueden ser varios.
En un programa portable se puede deber a que este tipo de programas desempacan algunas veces
los datos del programa (Registro, datos, librerias, etc.) dentro de una o más carpetas
en la misma carpeta o ruta de su ubicación. Se ve en el mensaje que el programa se esta desempacando
dentro de la carpeta J:\etc\etc\etc\ISIS.exe y esta ruta puede ser un pendrive USB,
un HD particionado,una unidad de CD etc. Por ser una letra alta del sistema.
Entonces, puede ser que el proceso no se pueda ejecutar debido a falta de espacio,
o a que se este ejecutando en una unidad de solo lectura. (CD)
Para verificar si se encuentra bien el programa portable se debe ejecutar desde C:\
O en una carpeta de la cúal se este seguro que tiene espacio y es de lectura/escritura.
Si el programa se ejecuta de forma correcta, listo, problema solucionado.
Caso contrario, es porque el portable esta corrupto y hay que reemplazarlo.
Espero que con esto se pueda resolver el problema. Y si es otro, ojala y nos lo cuente. 
Suerte y hasta luego


----------



## imv4292 (Abr 24, 2012)

pues, segui con el problema del portable, incluso cuando instale en varias particiones, y hasta baje un portable nuevo, pero nada, me siguio el mismo problema, asi que consegui uno que fuera instalable y listo, ya funciona, lo malo es que aveces se cierra solo, lo cual resolvi guardando seguido las modificaciones que les hago a los circuitos... supongo que el problema es que se queda sin memoria .... o algo asi, aunque es raro porque tengo bastante ram y DD, ademas no uso muchos programas cuando abro el proteus... porque sera?... tendre que seguir guardando cada 4 modificaciones??


----------

